# New Natural Mezquite Resortera.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

As a young boy in Mexico, I had a t-shirt with a Guadalupe Posada's draw just like this one:








At the base of the draw you could read "M.E.CH.A." I did not undertand the meaning of "MECHA." but that did not stop me to considered it my favorite t-shirt and used it when going out to shoot with my slingshot. 
Years later, when I was living in Los Angeles, I got to hear about the Mexican-American (or chicanos as they liked to be called) student movement from the sixties. I studied at East Los Angeles College(ELAC) located at a one of the most important chicano barrios (East Los Angeles). There, I found out about Chicano Studies and I became part of the MECHA, which means, "Movimiento Estudiantil Chicano de Aztlan," (Student Movement Chicano de Aztlan).

In Spanish a mecha is a wick. When I finished this new resortera, I tried out and found out that it delivered a very high level of impact making the aluminun cans to explote when reached. I thought that this resortera is just like a wick, which delivers the spark. I was going to called LA MECHA, but I changed the "ch" for an "x" since in Naualt language the X can be proununced as Sh. So, I present you *"LA MEXA"* named after that Chicano student movement of the sixties and the shirt I used to wear as a little bato when using my resortera. After all I am Xicano as well as a I am Mexican. As always any comments will be highly apreciated. Saludos,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice. Beautiful wood. Beautiful craftsmanship too!


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

nice work what kind of wood is that it looks nice


----------



## aussie (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautifully crafted natural fork. Looks like it would be very comfortable in hand.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one beautiful work.
Martin


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

beautiful simplicity! and i like the background story as well.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i likes it


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Pefect


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

Despite the incredible designs produced by numerous members there is something very special about mother natures products! Produced very sympathetically to the material creating a gorgeous slingshot. Congratulations and much respect is due!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Gorgeous as always Xidoo


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I said earlier in a post about Gib's new oak boardcuts that sometimes simplicity is best and your fine resortera is another great illustration of that comment. Every time you post something it's a real winner!

Una pregunta, por favor--do you shoot stones often or steel/lead round balls? Nico got me going on the stones and now I shoot them almost daily with some pretty good results. Just curious!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Xidoo
Muy bien parecida tu recua! Vamos a casar conejos y huilotas de una vez... 
Hoye, te gustan los resortes huecos?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Xidoo, beautiful fork, looks like you did alot of carving on that one.

Nico, good hunting.
Philly


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

A su Mexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa compadre!

Simplemente perfecta!

Con razón andabas tan mustio jajaja!

Y sí, amos con el Nico a echarnos unos conejos ...no?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice indeed!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

You do such a nice job on those Mesquite forks. I would like to try something in mesquite, I will have to check the Hardwood store, it definitely won't grow around here.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for your comments guys. I enjoyed making resorteras, but I enjoy more to share the end of each proyect with all of you. I hope you like the next one that is almost ready to be posted. Saludos,
Xidoo,


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I said earlier in a post about Gib's new oak boardcuts that sometimes simplicity is best and your fine resortera is another great illustration of that comment. Every time you post something it's a real winner!
> 
> Una pregunta, por favor--do you shoot stones often or steel/lead round balls? Nico got me going on the stones and now I shoot them almost daily with some pretty good results. Just curious!


Hey jmplsnt,
Thanks for you comments. I wish I could use river stornes as Nico does, I live close to the Lerma River. The problem with the stones you find at the river bank is that they are not heavy and dense, their shape is not regular and when you shoot with them they have the tendency to make a curve in mid air. Their impact is not as good as a marble, so they are not very reliable to take down a pegeon. I used takonite most of the time and marbles, some times I used steel ammo, but this last one is difficult to find. Saludos, 
Xidoo,


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> Xidoo
> Muy bien parecida tu recua! Vamos a casar conejos y huilotas de una vez...
> Hoye, te gustan los resortes huecos?


Orale Nico, 
Gracias por tu opinion carnal, si se pudiera ir a cazar huilotas y conejos, pues ya le estuvieramos dando a los orejones y las huilas. Lastima, pero claro que estaria tendida la cazeria, ya ves se apunta tambien el Chepo. Lo de los resortes huecos, se debe a que hace dos años compre una resortera Daisy de las de power line alla en Los Angeles, no se si conozcas el K-mart que esta en la Slauson y Vermont en South Central, ahi la compre. Claro que venia con resortes huecos, luego compre varias 3040 de la Marksman y tambien venian con resortes huecos. Me comence a acostumbrar a estos resortes, pues los solidos no se los puedes ponera estas resorteras. Hace un año compre en E-bay 50 pies de resorte hueco y es el que puedes ver en la MEXA. Asi que ahora los uso porque tengo de mas ahi. No he intentado los solidos, desde hace mucho tiempo, pero a la primera oportunida lo hare. Saludos.
Xidoo,


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> A su Mexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa compadre!
> 
> Simplemente perfecta!
> 
> ...


Que onda Mai,
Gracias por su aprovacion mai, que bueno que le guste la horquetita. Claro hay que ir a echarle piedras a los orejones. No pues estaria de fabula, por un lado el maestro de las horquitas (el Chepo), por otro el maestro de la caceria (el Nico) y por otro lado el estorbante (el Xidoo) jajaja, asi seriamos los tres mosqueteros. Nos la pasariamos de lo mas CHIGON. Saludos, che chepo.
Xidoo,


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

danny358 said:


> nice work what kind of wood is that it looks nice


Hola danny358,
The wood is mezquite, just like this one and the photography looks very similar to the area where I live. The word mezquite, comes from the native Mexican language _"mizquitl". _Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

philly said:


> Xidoo, beautiful fork, looks like you did alot of carving on that one.
> 
> Nico, good hunting.
> Philly


Hey Philly,
Thanks alot, this fork is the one I have spent the most time on until today. The first time I saw the size of the fork and how much I had to carve to finish it, did not motive me to put my hands at work. After I read your comments, I think the time and work were a good investment. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a brother two years older than me. Two days ago, I was showing him my posts on slingshots and when I showed him this post, the first thing that came out of his mouth was:"MECHA". That was funny to me since, I thought I was the only one who remmembered the t-shirt with the Mexican revolucionary calaca. Saludos.


----------

